# chargeur iphone et ipod



## abram (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour
je voudrais savoir si le chargeur livré avec l'iphone peut être utilisé avec un ipod shuffle.
Merci
Cordialement


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

Si ton Shuffle possède un USB qui va bien dans la prise de l'adaptateur secteur de l'iPhone3G, alors oui, tu pourras l'utiliser pour ton iPod.

En sachant que ça reste un adaptateur secteur USB, donc bon, tu peux brancher nimp' en USB dessus, logiquement.


----------



## ced68 (26 Août 2008)

abram a dit:


> Bonjour
> je voudrais savoir si le chargeur livré avec l'iphone peut être utilisé avec un ipod shuffle.
> Merci
> Cordialement


Mais un Shuffle n'a pas la même connectique que les autres iPod si ? Le Shuffle se plug directement dans l'ordi sur la prise USB et n'a rien a voir avec le cordon de l'iPhone


----------



## fandipod (27 Août 2008)

Il est impossible de connecter un ipod shuffle avec un adaptateur pour iphone! Car la cponnectique n'est pas la même


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2008)

Un Shuffle...ah oui, merde, moi je pensais encore aux anciens, en forme de clé USB!! 

Non, tu ne peux pas, désolé pour mon erreur, je suis dans l'ancien monde là...


----------

